# Connecting to ad sites is slow



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Several times in the past few days I've been having very painful delays while reading the forums. Other times it's been fine.

At the moment, when entering this subforum for example, it took 25 seconds for the "connecting to optimizedby.rmxads.com" to disappear, followed by another 10-15 seconds for "connecting to ad.yieldmanager.com".


----------

